# Motel Hell Costume Life-sized Farmer Vincent Smith



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow man, thats intense! Very scary. Nice! Nice work on the chainsaw!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

And what a great throwback too! 

If you haven't seen Motel Hell you should! The cover with Farmer Smith wearing the pig head is one of the most coveted Fangoria issues, Fangoria #9..


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

What did you use for the chain?


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

I sculpted it it of foam, takes awhile lol.


----------

